# Strain That Makes You LAUGH YOUR ASS OFF!



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 21, 2008)

So, I am a mostly Indica man myself, The perfect high being about 70% Indica/30% Sativa influence. While I like to be mostly immobilized However, I've recieved numerous requests for something that makes you laugh. 

What strain do I need to get? preferably something available through an online seed bank. I am looking for the kind of high that gives you the giggles so bad your stomach and cheek muscles start to hurt eventually from all the laughing you're doing. I'm presuming it will be a mostly Sativa strain, but which one? and I can't just go by names, like "Laughing Buddah." Just 'cause it says 'laughing' in the title doesn't necessarily mean it makes you laugh, right? Any help appreciated.


----------



## metsystem (Jun 22, 2008)

Blueberry  I was sitting in a huge ditch in this field with snow all around one day skipping class. and the three of us are sitting there with fresh snow, all the sudden one of sees footprints and we all look around quickly and wonder wtf those wern't there 5 min ago, so some jogger or something ran by well were all sitting eye level with the ground, laughed for probably 30 min straight. in hind site i think we just missed the footprints when we sat down.


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 22, 2008)

Alcapulco Gold.you'll like it because my lady and i blazed one at this drive-in and went to Denny's afterwards and when we were waiting for our order we were busting up at and about everything! I made 80.00 bucks that night off two fat nugs i had just to keep it moving..nice night. KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 22, 2008)

First off, I'm giving both you guys rep for responding so soon. thanks for actually caring, and being good human beings. That being said, I think I'll need to get a little more specific. There's so many companies offering Blueberry, I wouldn't know which one to buy. Some of them might even be different than the one you had, genetically. I need someone to tell me basically "Greenhouse's Arjan's Haze #3" or something. I have heard it might leave one prone to fits of the giggles. Inyone tried Arjan's Haze #3 or Barney's Laughing Buddah? I've heard something mentioned about each strain once, but on separate occasions, that they are laughy. Can anyone confirm this? Or give me the company name and strain of a plant that I can actually buy and be sure it's the same one I was told about?


----------



## Rocky Top High (Jun 22, 2008)

My favorite is Kali Mist by Serious Seeds. It is without a doubt, the one strain that gives me the laughs. It has great flavor and even a better high and get ready to laugh and laugh and laugh. I don't see alot of pub for this strain and I think it is do to the fact it takes 12+ weeks to flower. 

I always keep this starin in my personal stash. I am going to try and grow some Kali every other grow just to make sure I always have it. Everytime I smoke with friends, they beg for some. I usually don't give recommendations but this one is worth it especially if you want to laugh your ass off.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 22, 2008)

That's the kind of Info I need, brother! keep it coming folks!!!! I also want to be able to have a little selection. Commercial weed with no name has made me laugh before, so there has to be more out there! But definitely props for the Kali Mist! + rep


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 22, 2008)

metsystem said:


> Blueberry


Seconded!

I had the pleasure of indulging in blueberry recently, and WOW.

I'll recreate the experience here: 

Anyways, besides Blueberry, the Texada Timewarp that I grew awhile ago was phenomenal. This DEFINITELY wasn't because of me. It slowed time down, made you laugh like crazy, and made each laugh more pleasurable than the next. Highly recommended for those times when you want to kick back with friends and spin funny tales.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help fellas, keep it coming! There have been a couple mentions of Blueberry, but that strain is offered by about every seed bank,lol! Does anyone know what company makes the laugiest Blueberry? also still looking for more strains and breeders, I want a list to choose from. +rep for helping out guys!


----------



## forgedgreens (Jun 22, 2008)

nice info, master kush got me gigglin but only had it once to my knowledge


----------



## valuablevariable (Jun 23, 2008)

I grew master kush, its an indica and doesnt get me laughing. Im following the thread, i need a super fun laughing my ass of high myself


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 23, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> I grew master kush, its an indica and doesnt get me laughing. Im following the thread, i need a super fun laughing my ass of high myself


Yeah, if an Indica gives you the giggles, it probably has some Sativa bred in. Has anyone tried Arjan's Haze #3? it is pretty much the only Haze he has that is affordable, and I know it's probably gonna be a Sativa that will give me the best chance at getting the giggles. I do have 5 feminized Hawaiian Snow, whis is supposedly the highest ever THC level tested at 23.7, but It may be too intense to create the giggles. Also, does anyone think Barney's Laughing Buddha might give the giggles? I mean, the word "Laugh" is right in the name! Also, if anyone has smoked Hawaiian Snow from Greenhouse, is it laughy?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 23, 2008)

sour diesel, sour diesel, sour diesel


----------



## koolhand77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey kinda new to this fourm thing. The social buzz is what makes you laugh being around other people. I smoke everyday and I usally smoke alone. So I lack the funnies. But, when my buddie came over I was lmao... We were smokin ppp(powerplant) and Boston sour diezal... fun times.


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 23, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> First off, I'm giving both you guys rep for responding so soon. thanks for actually caring, and being good human beings. That being said, I think I'll need to get a little more specific. There's so many companies offering Blueberry, I wouldn't know which one to buy. Some of them might even be different than the one you had, genetically. I need someone to tell me basically "Greenhouse's Arjan's Haze #3" or something. I have heard it might leave one prone to fits of the giggles. Inyone tried Arjan's Haze #3 or Barney's Laughing Buddah? I've heard something mentioned about each strain once, but on separate occasions, that they are laughy. Can anyone confirm this? Or give me the company name and strain of a plant that I can actually buy and be sure it's the same one I was told about?


CHECK THESE OUT:Haze, hidu kush, Jack Herrer, K2, Indoor mix 2004, Maroc x Afghan KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 24, 2008)

One time me and my bro were smokin some White Widdow (sativa60/40) from Buy Dutch Seeds.com, and my 2 dogs were in the room so we got some bread and we started picking it off and feeding them really fast and they were running around getting the bread like crazy, we actually could not stop laughing the whole time...

animals are very funny when your stoned, put on the Nat Geo channel at look and the monkeys for some good laughs..


----------



## KushKing949 (Jun 24, 2008)

i think that it all depends on who you are with cuz i mean when ur smoking alone or high alone shit just isnt funny but whenever im with ppl blazin we always be laughin no matter what kind of weed it is. if ur with lame ppl of course u aint gonna laugh so the peeps u blaze with make the difference. also animals are hella funny fosho i love to analyze what they r thinking lol i know im weird but fug it.


----------



## valuablevariable (Jun 24, 2008)

might be true about the alone and with people thing but white widow is also mainly a pure indica and same results as the master kush


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 24, 2008)

Lets see I have smoked: White Widow, Bubblegum, Powerplant, Lowryder, Afgan #1, Big Bud, AK47, Kali Mist, and many many unknown or strains that people claim but are not verifiable. I get visuals with White Widow not much giggle, Bubblegum is a creeper not high, not high, little high, this sucks, fuck I'm really really high. I though Powerplant was kind of weak. Afagan was major couch lock just stoned out of my mind. Big Bud had mixed results stoned but up all around commercial KB type high. AK47 knocks you on your ass can't feel much stoned and really up high can't do much but sit. And Kali Mist was really up probably best for giggles and doings stuff but still being high. I would think more sativa dominant plants would give you LMAO sessions.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

*I like Sativa's a lot more than Indicas mainly because I only smoke with friends/family and when i do I'd rather laugh a fuck load then be serious and just trip out I personally would love to try blueberry and Sour Diesel, they are both Sativa and they are so beautiful. Dose anyone know of a good online seed bank with really good Sour Diesel and/or Blueberry?*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 24, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *I like Sativa's a lot more than Indicas mainly because I only smoke with friends/family and when i do I'd rather laugh a fuck load then be serious and just trip out I personally would love to try blueberry and Sour Diesel, they are both Sativa and they are so beautiful. Dose anyone know of a good online seed bank with really good Sour Diesel and/or Blueberry?*


I agree I like sativas but I some mixes provide a better high than pure sativa


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 24, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *I like Sativa's a lot more than Indicas mainly because I only smoke with friends/family and when i do I'd rather laugh a fuck load then be serious and just trip out I personally would love to try blueberry and Sour Diesel, they are both Sativa and they are so beautiful. Dose anyone know of a good online seed bank with really good Sour Diesel and/or Blueberry?*



don't know about any bb seedbanks but, reservoir seedbank has the original genetics of sour d. absolutely, one of the best herbs to ever grace the face of the earth. the original is clone only but, the seeds that rez puts out are inbred hybrids. the sour d ibl will be back out in 3 months or so, until then you can get a few different hybrids. i never tried any hybrids but, from what i hear all of them are world class smoke. i'm also waiting for the new sour d releases, in particular super silver sour diesel haze. i bought a qp of super silver haze on one of my visits to new york and i planned to break the qp down for profit but, i ended up keeping it as a smoke sack, once i actually tested her out. mix that with one of the most beautiful and potent smokes ever and the combination is superb. i saw a grow done by someone on another forum, which i've logged in my mental rolodex as the best looking herb i've ever seen in my life and the smoke report that was given has my mind set on growing that strain above any other. frequently check seedbay and seedboutique for rez's gear because, those are the only people who he deals with.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

*Wow, +rep! Thanks a lot, ill keep my eye out on rez. for sure! Sour Diesel has always appealed to me as an amazing strain, one for the name and two because of the awesome reviews and colours of the the plant. I know of quite a few seed banks that have Blueberry but I'm not sure if it's original or good for that matter.*


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 24, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *Wow, +rep! Thanks a lot, ill keep my eye out on rez. for sure! Sour Diesel has always appealed to me as an amazing strain, one for the name and two because of the awesome reviews and colours of the the plant. I know of quite a few seed banks that have Blueberry but I'm not sure if it's original or good for that matter.*



anytime


----------



## Bluntus McSmokey (Aug 7, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> Yeah, if an Indica gives you the giggles, it probably has some Sativa bred in. Has anyone tried Arjan's Haze #3? it is pretty much the only Haze he has that is affordable, and I know it's probably gonna be a Sativa that will give me the best chance at getting the giggles. I do have 5 feminized Hawaiian Snow, whis is supposedly the highest ever THC level tested at 23.7, but It may be too intense to create the giggles. Also, does anyone think Barney's Laughing Buddha might give the giggles? I mean, the word "Laugh" is right in the name! Also, if anyone has smoked Hawaiian Snow from Greenhouse, is it laughy?


Don't know if you're still following this or not, but on my trip to Amsterdam/Holland, I smoked:

Hawaiian Snow
Big Buddha Cheese (from Grey Area)
White Widow (from a little neighborhood coffee shop)
Grey Haze (from Grey Area)
Some hash from Greenouse that I don't remember the name of
And ate a hash brownie.

Nothing fucked me up more than the Hash Brownie (from Abraxis). Geezus, that was insane, but almost uncomfortably so.

Of those strains, Hawaaian Snow was my favorite, but Big Buddha Cheese was a very close second, and even the White Widow had its good points. 

The thing is, in Amsterdam, its all so much better than what you get in my part of the States. And so damn sticky fresh. The Hawaiian Snow came on like a freight train, though. You were sincerely fucked up, lost track of time, alternating paranoia with insane happiness.

However, I would rate the Big Buddha Cheese a bit more "up" mentally. I wanted to swim across the channels, although I couldn't get out of my chair.

hope that gives you an idea. Hawaiian Snow was nearly psychedelic for me. Colors, amazing. I'm a bit drunk right now, sorry.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 8, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> Yeah, if an Indica gives you the giggles, it probably has some Sativa bred in. Has anyone tried Arjan's Haze #3? it is pretty much the only Haze he has that is affordable, and I know it's probably gonna be a Sativa that will give me the best chance at getting the giggles. I do have 5 feminized Hawaiian Snow, whis is supposedly the highest ever THC level tested at 23.7, but It may be too intense to create the giggles. Also, does anyone think Barney's Laughing Buddha might give the giggles? I mean, the word "Laugh" is right in the name! Also, if anyone has smoked Hawaiian Snow from Greenhouse, is it laughy?


yeah..I definitely want the haw.snow!!! I love hawaiian, and it has lao which I've never tried, but is the misty mythical land of miniature people and poppies! poppies! poppies!(we're definitely not in kansas toto!!!),and next door to thailand...and if there's any gilligan weed out there it's those two(haw.,thai) and jamaican...but I think who you're with, and "where 'ya at?"(in your head)....so basically any good weed- it's more important to have a twisted sense of humor!


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 8, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> *Big Laughing*
> _Product Code- _*BL*
> 
> *Mold resistant*
> ...


*Mmmm*


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 8, 2008)

i'd love to have whatever this guy is smoking it seems to make him laugh his ass off
YouTube - Rasta Tour Guide
you may have seen it before


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 8, 2008)

*lmao, yeah i saw it yesterday. It still makes me laugh so hard. *


----------



## Tripolar (Aug 9, 2008)

Colombian gold from 1977. Problem Is the seeds have to be from 1977.

Tri


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 9, 2008)

Mother&#039;s Finest Seeds - cannabis seeds


----------



## reddertheeye (Aug 9, 2008)

check out light of jah has the famouse jh giggle gene and produces massive yield


----------



## VirginHarvester (Aug 12, 2008)

Tripolar said:


> Colombian gold from 1977. Problem Is the seeds have to be from 1977.
> 
> Tri


No kidding. Who knows if some of the gold weed back then was real Colombian or not but the taste was fantastic if you were used to "Mexican" and the fits of laughter were uncontrollable. Been a long time but I still remember.


----------



## donWonton (Aug 12, 2008)

my geekiest moment was at a mcdonalds drive thru--the lady said something and i laffed my ass off for like 5 mins straight...i couldnt control myself but after like 5 mins i finally told her my order..every time i tried telling her my order, i would start geeking and had to start over..idk i was smoking some nuigs man...i tihnk its all about who u are smoking with...if u smoke by yourself dont pla n on laffing muchlol


----------



## donWonton (Aug 12, 2008)

its 20x better to get high w/ someone you enjoy smokign with..the laffs are 20x better///i do smoke by myself and laff tho..ust not as much


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 12, 2008)

It's gotta be the company you're in that tickles the funny bone. I mean, if the pot itself induced the laughter, there'd be X amount of people walking around by themselves, laughing . . . which would, in all likelihood, bring on the friendly men in the white suits, with the straight-jackets. 
It's a rare buzz that finds me sitting here laughing all by myself.
This is a great strain guide, IMO.
God Bud | Strainreview.com


----------



## donWonton (Aug 12, 2008)

ill smoek schwag and geek my ass off at shit..


----------



## Anyonehigh (Aug 13, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Hey kinda new to this fourm thing. The social buzz is what makes you laugh being around other people. I smoke everyday and I usally smoke alone. So I lack the funnies. But, when my buddie came over I was lmao... We were smokin ppp(powerplant) and Boston sour diezal... fun times.


Boston Sour Diesel ? you mean sour diesel or nyc diesel, never heared of any boston sd, don't remember soma living in mass


----------



## vibalite (Aug 13, 2008)

Grapefruit!... or jack herrer!!.. great laughing stuff!! or even NL


----------



## vl014721 (May 15, 2009)

last night i smked some blueberry and i couldn't stop smiling and i started laughing at it and then i started laughing about how i was laughing about it to bad it only lasted for about an hour


----------



## nickwoske (Sep 1, 2009)

hmmmm thats a good question. the amount of laughs i get is a determining factor in rating how good a weed is.

i personally think i got the most laughs from OG kush, blueberry yum yum, and maybe some purple haze but i remember that being more of a trippy mind hi kind of laugh not like a everythings funnier laugh if that makes sense.

SMOKE ON FRIENDS!!


----------



## chad851 (Sep 2, 2009)

got some sick super silver haze and thats gives me the giggles and it tastes the bomb and smells lovely


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 2, 2009)

VirginHarvester said:


> No kidding. Who knows if some of the gold weed back then was real Colombian or not but the taste was fantastic if you were used to "Mexican" and the fits of laughter were uncontrollable. Been a long time but I still remember.


Colombian just looked so darn good too. That takes me back a bit. Maybe I'm wrong but it sort of had a light scent of almond to it....sweet almonds. 

I think on the best highs I've ever had was off of Thai stick.


----------



## Vento (Aug 12, 2010)

Flying Duchman Pot Of Gold ( Pog ) for me ... Been smoking it for years and i can say that 100% laughing gear 

I have 4 pog's just entering flower cycle ... and another 6-7 weeks i will me laughing my balls off 

Cup Winner ...easy to grow .... High yeild ...I'm supprised more people dont grow this 

If you want a good laugh ... hit this tree 


*Flying Dutchmans Pot of Gold* is a true present for cannabis treasure hunters. Her incredible growing potentials and extremely powerful effects were recognised by the Celebrity Judges of the High Times Cup 1998; she also won the 2nd prize at the 2003 Indica Cannabis Cup.
*Pot of Gold* is an indica dominated F1 hybrid designed by American and Dutch seed breeders who crossed a Hawaiian indica with a famous Skunk #1. The result was above all their expectations, a new strain with well balanced indica/sativa qualities.
The *Cannabis Seeds* have a 95%-100% germination rate after being just 12 hours in the damp paper towels. They produce healthy looking seedlings and are mould and stress resistant. Don't be afraid to overfeed these babies - they just suck it all up with no signs of burn whatsoever. The plants grow fairly vigorously, several toppings are required until they rich their full size of around 3 ft. Compact seedling really explode in outward and upward growth and nearly double in size once put under a usual 12/12 light cycle.
Once flowering starts, it becomes evident that* Pot of Gold* is one of the fastest flowering phenotypes, her first flowers start to grow lots of white hairs already at the 2nd week. After it, she simply bursts into flowering, completely changing the general structure of the cannabis plant to a very branchy indica with a couple of branches rivalling the main cola for size and height. Resins appear at around 3rd week and fully coat the buds. The smell of the flowers is skunky sweet, very enjoyable. The flowering period lasts 8 weeks resulting with an average yield as high as 5oz of quality marijuana per plant.

*Flying Dutchmans Pot of Gold* is often referred to as a happy weed, good for social occasions - some people like to interact after smoking, and some just want to sit in a corner and drift away.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-flying-dutchmen-pot-of-gold/prod_249.html


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 20, 2010)

can anyone tell me please a very good laughing strain ! i looking forward for your answers ! thx !


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Sep 20, 2010)

Blueberry's up for the next grow. Schweet.


----------



## gorillas eat bananas (Sep 20, 2010)

Sour Diesel is one that had me and my buddies laughing. Ive found that a 50/50 mix or a 60/40 indca dom. are some of the best for laughing. Banana kush is probably my favorite laughing weed. It calms me down but has a real spacy feel so when you get started chuckling you can't stop.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Sep 20, 2010)

Tripolar said:


> Colombian gold from 1977. Problem Is the seeds have to be from 1977.
> 
> Tri


 Fortunately I bought at auction years ago the original Mr. Peabody's Way Back Machine. I'll be right back...


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 20, 2010)

right now im toking on some sour berry but thats not really a laugh producer.




i think barney's farm laughing buddha, just for the sick amount of trichs it produced. and definitely full sativa, or at least so much so a sativa that any indica hybridization really flew under the radar, unnoticeable.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 20, 2010)

I had some lemon g that was some super giggily shit and some bleu cheese.


----------



## lazyeye (Sep 20, 2010)

ive just finishd the last of my arjans haze #1 mother plant, i didnt get to flower her for nearly as long as id liked to have

but let me tell u, the high was quite trippy an very giggly, i mean gigglin fits like an idiot.......

sad its gone........real shame........

cant wait for her youngns to finish!!! yeeh haar!!


----------



## iceman77776 (Sep 20, 2010)

koolhand77 said:


> Hey kinda new to this fourm thing. The social buzz is what makes you laugh being around other people. I smoke everyday and I usally smoke alone. So I lack the funnies. But, when my buddie came over I was lmao... We were smokin ppp(powerplant) and Boston sour diezal... fun times.


agreed,
when i smoke alone i never tend to get giggling, even though im completely high. But when im around people and high i tend to lol alot more.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, I laugh all the time when I smoke. No matter if its with my friends or by myself in my own house.. doesn't matter. Especially if I see a funny ass movie or t.v. show.. and I'm high or stoned.. I'll start laughing until I can't hardly breathe any more.. and then the next morning my chest and sides hurt.. and my jaw is sore from laughing so hard and for so long. But, I guess some of it is just the fact that I have a really really good sense of humor... then once I add bud to that... it just makes it that much better.

Laughing is good for the soul too btw...  It's good for ya. That's why I like to do it.. helps keep my 28 year old body and soul young. 

peace..


----------



## skinlab (Sep 20, 2010)

From my experience, sativa strains have always gave me the chuckles. To me the more sativa dominant the better. Thats just me though. I dont care for the indica high because it seems to bring me down and make me feel depressed. Might be a personal thing though. Sativa dominant strains give me a feeling of wellbeing and happiness. Like i said, could be just me....


----------



## Couchland (Sep 20, 2010)

skinlab said:


> From my experience, sativa strains have always gave me the chuckles. To me the more sativa dominant the better. Thats just me though. I dont care for the indica high because it seems to bring me down and make me feel depressed. Might be a personal thing though. Sativa dominant strains give me a feeling of wellbeing and happiness. Like i said, could be just me....


 Its not just you. I'm exactly that way.


----------



## GardenboyX (Feb 9, 2012)

Attitude Seed Bank as every Imaginable Strain. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ They also ship world wide. I love the BCBUDDEPOT my self I have The Purps Sweet God and Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth.[h=1][/h]


----------



## GardenboyX (Feb 9, 2012)

These strains grow great in the Colorado sunshine. I am also on the search for strains that make you laugh your ass off. I went on a white water rafting trip in Idaho last year and one of the river guides ask me to step down stream for a toke. I dont know what the fuck she had but I have been smoking for 30yrs and it was the best shit that I had ever smoked. I was so high but not trippy I laugh my fuckin ass off seriously the most enjoyable high that I have ever had we laugh for about four hours straight. I ask her what breed it was and she just said I dont know I got it from my dude they called it Montana Mountain Weed. What I would give to know what breed it was.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 10, 2012)

whenever i get really stoned and stay awake i tend to laugh alot, but since indicas seem to slow down my already racy mind, does my adhd good, kinda evens me out, sativa's have similar effects but actually bring things into focus, i prefer the sativa for work and the indica for play, both make me laugh my ass off if i am in the mood.... especially if liquor is involved as well.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 7, 2012)

definitely *columbian gold*! was still going strong until the mid 80s anyhow right up to the indoor crash. all it took for me to laugh my ass off on that shit (totally spoiled me for getting high only & my 1st smoke) was for a co-worker to see my tired red eyes at an after work party and ask if i was stoned to make me laugh my ass off. it had great visuals and a cool floaty body effect along with it's euphoria that could also go to paranoia in tense situations or serious nausea if abused in a bong.

i haven't smoked anything that fun and trippy until *jack's cleaner 2* recently. oh man that was some fun shit! it had IMAGINARY visuals with a playful touchy feely buzz not unlike short stuff's (i think) onyx diesel (can't stand the abomination to mother earth flavor though) buzz that rocked but trippier. i imagined tie dye like ripples of color wherever i massaged myself on JC2. realizing how old school that effect was made me laugh good. i think CH9's *jack* had some serious euphoria going on too. it kind of got lost in the shuffle with a bunch of other strains, but i plan to try it again next year along with * jack 33* which is advertised as euphoric. 

*apollo 11* strains (& A13s too?) should have some euphoria as well as his mother *cinderella 99* & other crosses made from her like *jillybean *which has a very stony euphoria. the *romulan* in it should add euphoria too. apollo's buzz is more psychoactive and mellow than C99s which leans towards clearheaded and motivational. TGA's* A13 vortex *ought to be as happy as claimed. 

*kali mist* has to easily be in a euphoria top 5 showdown as it's happy buzz is almost shroomlike. very energetic and clearheaded, but not what you ever want to be sitting down on. nowadays, it has a milder fruity & spicy taste where it used to taste exactly like smoking crushed red pepper, but the buzz is still the same. it takes 17 weeks to finish, so it should offer something nice. it's too racy for 24/7 smoking as is C99. it's best for activities only. then, you'll get whatever done and grinning & humming.

high quality seeds' *haze x skunk* has a nice motivational & euphoric buzz that's not as trippy as columbian gold maybe, but super potent & long lasting too. it's like AK-47 to columbian gold. it has a little bit of lead eye stone, but nowhere near as much stone as some, if not all, skunk #1s. it has a much better balance than kali for any activity or relaxation as well as more psychoactivity. it builds up in your system after just a month of wake & bake leaving a nice mild perma buzz that doesn't turn pure stone like even columbian would do after a month of the same. it and jacks cleaner 2 are my favorite highs for now after gold. the float effect is fun, but JC2's effects need further testing.

mandala's gone until next year *8 miles high* is a super NICE euphoric strain with a totally neutral energy profile and just a happy playful buzz that wants to do whatever you want as long as it's fun with nice precise body control. it wasn't the most potent bud i ever smoked, but far from shabby either, but it just had a totally agreeable personality i loved. it's perfect lo stress 24/7 happy pill. i quit toking after just a couple hits because that wasn't as fun as tunes & dancing. everything about the THC profile is just right in a nice low key high. NOTHING i smoked that had a name made me that happy since the 80s. it's a nostalgia strain for me now, but very nice for what it is. it's what i'd imagine a real maui wowie high to be like, just tropical mellow fun.

there are a bunch of great fruity jack & "haze" strains out there that all have similar clearheaded with a little psychoactivity euphoric buzzes. the standouts that i've tried were DNA's *fruity haze* which is just what it claims with nice fast flowering & dense resin production. it outshone up to a dozen fruity rivals i tested. perhaps only CH9's jacks were up to it's level. john sinclair's *sativa trans love* had a more common haze buzz shared by many jacks & hazes, but it flowers like crazy as soon as it flips with nice sized buds lacking nothing in bag appeal in just a month where it's slower rivals are just starting to bud. that's the best cash cropping haze i've tried yet. the buzz is nicer than C99 too if not apollo 11 which i'm keen to test. 

*skunk #1* has a nice euphoric buzz, but gets stony quick and eventually becomes nothing but stony. it along with *blueberry* & *bubblegum* are classic stony euphoric strains.

until i try something better, jack's cleaner 2 is the funniest shit i've smoked other than columbian gold. (let me get back to ya on MALAWI gold) it had a nice warm euphoric effect for sure with some stone, but not couchlocking level. after that, haze skunk is more of a heavy hitting motivational strain that's not going to be embarrassed by anything on most streets and 8 miles high is just fine anytime to me. people prone to paranoia might not be so happy after 4 chambers worth of haze skunk and a spinning room, but if you respect it's limits, you'll be fine.

some strains to read reports on i've seen a lot of happy campers smoking are sannie's & sensi seeds' *jack herer* as well as sannie's *killing fields* & TGA's *jack the ripper*. on the IBL front, one grower here swears by ace seeds' *panama red *too.


----------



## cotchept (Jun 8, 2012)

Huckleberry. It's a blueberry cross and it made me lol.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 8, 2012)

blueberry's euphoric buzz is at least part of what makes the strain THE favorite of most only a couple votes over haze in a survey i watched a few years back. i'd go more for the even tastier tutti fruity flavor of real highland thai over blueberry myself. trippier buzz with less couchlock and "juicy fruit" is a nostalgic flavor for me. there's a lot of blueberry strains out there. i don't have cindy's blues, but i have joey weed's version of that i want to try. his grapey (under halides anyways) 45 day cinderella phenos are a good match for blueberry and cindy isn't a slouch in the euphoria department either. blueberry skunk, blue romulan, & blueberry bubblegum etc should all be euphoric crosses. i think someone bred an apollo blue that should have been nice too

on the skunk #1 front, DNA genetics' *lemon skunk* is VERY NICE! i didn't have a couple months worth of testing it, but it seemed to be more energetic than the skunk #1 i used to get and the flavor was nicer too. i'm really liking DNA genetics' gear. their *sweet haze *had all of the classic bag appeal traits except skunk ass, but it was more potent than a bunch of other fruity jacks and hazes that were a notch or two lower in the get you high department and might even have had some psychoativity. it made me smile the instant i sampled some after average strains. i really want to try their *cannalope haze*. it's been used in a few top crosses i've seen and how could anyone not want to try the closest thing to chocholate thai you're likely to see *chocolope*? it's sad that you gotta defect the US just to let nature take a guided course in fun & share it with the world. what would george washington say standing under that hemp flag with 13 stars?


----------



## Bigby (Jun 8, 2012)

Super lemon haze gives me crazy giggles, particularly if I smoke nothing all day, then have three big bowls immediately after achieving something that means something to me, or doing something nice for someone later in the day. Been lead to believe that the Killing Fields purple sativa pheno I'm hopefully going to get to try soon can lead to crazy flights of fancy and hilarity.


----------



## dragnit (Jun 8, 2012)

My fav laughing bud comes from Barneys "Red dragon".


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 10, 2012)

i heard red dragon is really one of his best strains though a little stony. i've tried to grow laughing buddha at least twice. the 1st time, it didn't pop, probably from cold stunting as i had issues with EVERYTHING from everywhere at the time before getting an humidity dome. sadly, once i did, the second one snapped itself inside it's pellet this winter. i'd still like to try it.


----------



## althor (Jun 10, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> i heard red dragon is really one of his best strains though a little stony. i've tried to grow laughing buddha at least twice. the 1st time, it didn't pop, probably from cold stunting as i had issues with EVERYTHING from everywhere at the time before getting an humidity dome. sadly, once i did, the second one snapped itself inside it's pellet this winter. i'd still like to try it.


 Of course every grow you have attempted has ended the same way. User error is a real pain in the ass.
You should actually learn how to grow.
You should also stop lying about all your grows and all your "smoke reports"
Kind of funny how one day you say you havent gotten high since the mid 80s, constantly say you cannot buy weed in your area, and then you turn around and pretend like you have smoked/grown every strain known to man.
Hard to keep up with all the lies isnt it?


----------



## ILuvMarijuanaa420 (Dec 22, 2014)

Try True Blue Dream. First time I smoked marijuana it was with a friend and it was his weed. I don't know the place it came from but he got got it from a source. And till this day I still smoke it (plus a few others) and it makes me laugh so hard for no apparent reason. "Stay high, my friends"


----------



## OldSchoolBud (Jan 1, 2015)

Like several others have said, the Columbian Gold from the 70's would make you laugh at anything. Uncontrollable fits of laughter until it hurt your sides. I've been looking for something like it for years. But I'm an old man now (today is my birthday too!) and I was a teenager in the 70's, so who knows....maybe even Columbian Gold might not give me laughing fits now. I REALLY miss Columbian Gold. I remember the last I ever saw of it was May, 1979....never seen it again around my neck of the woods.

I did get a good pheno of Super Skunk by Sensi Seeds back in the 90's that would make you laugh a lot.....nothing like the Columbian Gold though. Sadly, I no longer have a place and setup to grow those huge, long flowering sativas any more, and I think that's where you will find the true laughing weed.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 2, 2015)

IDK about uncontrollable laughter but the ole lady and I smoked a fatty of Lemon Thai last night before the casino and we both laughed our asses off. Fun times! Better than Blue Dream IMO.


----------



## dy0nz (Jan 6, 2015)

Was looking into this purple train wreck, what you guys think? https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organization-purple-trainwreck/prod_4359.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2015)

Want to laugh go the edibles route with a sativa based plant or plants. Quantum Kush from TGA had me and a friend laughing all afternoon


----------

